# Look who came for Thanksgiving



## captcook (Aug 31, 2015)

This showed up yesterday from Bud's. Tisas M 1911 .45 8+1


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice........


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good things come from Buds.


----------

